

Feinstein Releases Fake NSA Reform Bill, Legalizing NSA Bulk Data Collection - spenvo
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131031/12394625090/feinstein-releases-fake-nsa-reform-bill-actually-tries-to-legalize-illegal-nsa-bulk-data-collection.shtml

======
spenvo
[a great comment was deleted, so I'll re-post]

Procedure for Recalling State and Local Officials in California

[http://www.sos.ca.gov/elections/recalls/recall.pdf](http://www.sos.ca.gov/elections/recalls/recall.pdf)

------
zeruch
She has gone over her electable expiry date by at least a decade. She should
retire, where she can natter idiocies to herself instead of pushing garbage
legislation ad nauseum.

------
drill_sarge
She is really a horrible person. Also don't forget she's supporting all kinds
of shady stuff like SOPA etc.

